# Make DI-524 router act as a wireless bridge



## SNES350

I want to make my D-Link DI-524 (uses 802.11g and wired) router act as a bridge (want to use it with my PS2 rather than buying a wireless adaptor). It didn't play nicely with my DSL, so I got a WRT54GS (also 802.11g and wired) and that is working fine with it, so now my D-Link is sitting idle. I have a "Wireless Game adaptor" already, but it is only 802.11*b*, and it transfers really slowly between my comptuter and PS2, and also lags some while playing online.


----------



## johnwill

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## SNES350

It looks like I wasn't clear on my first post-I want the D-Link DI-524 to replace my "Wireless Game Adaptor", so I can connect my PS2 to the D-Link using an ethernet cable then connect the D-Link to my WRT54GS *wirelessly* so I can acess the internet from my PS2 and my PS2 from my computer (I have it so I can access my PS2's memory card and hard drive as if they were in a computer on my network) (I can currently do both, but the "Game Adaptor" is only wireless B so it's not very fast).

This would be using the D-Link router's WLAN port rather the it's WAN port for connecting to the internet, or even just connecting to my network and not the internet.


----------



## johnwill

I think you're out of luck. The D-Link DI-524 only operates in gateway mode, and won't connect to another router. To do what you are looking for, you need a product that offers bridge mode.


----------



## SNES350

johnwill said:


> I think you're out of luck. The D-Link DI-524 only operates in gateway mode, and won't connect to another router. To do what you are looking for, you need a product that offers bridge mode.


Ah, oh well. Do you know if a WRT54G will work? I have a WRT54GS and a WRT54G (don't ask), and I may be able to use the WRT54G if the D-Link router I have works fine for system-linking Xboxes (currently using the WRT54G for that, whenever as occasion pops up which is rare now).


----------



## johnwill

I can't say, but if you read the specs for the router in question, if it talks about bridge mode, it should do what you're trying to do.


----------



## JamesO

Third party firmware for the WRT54 series routers does allow "Client" mode and possibly "Bridge" Mode.

Sveasoft is very popular, however, they do charge for the latest version, my suggestion is to try Alchemy, which does not cost anything or try some of the other suppliers.

Check these links for more info:

http://wrt54g.com/

http://wrt54g.com/pages.php?p=firmware

JamesO


----------



## SNES350

JamesO said:


> Third party firmware for the WRT54 series routers does allow "Client" mode and possibly "Bridge" Mode.
> 
> Sveasoft is very popular, however, they do charge for the latest version, my suggestion is to try Alchemy, which does not cost anything or try some of the other suppliers.
> 
> Check these links for more info:
> 
> http://wrt54g.com/
> 
> http://wrt54g.com/pages.php?p=firmware
> 
> JamesO


I've already put OpenWRT on my spare router, but I'll check this out also. Still disappointed that I can't use my D-Link router for this though.


----------



## M3guy

Soz there is no chance of using a dl 524 as a wireless repeater ?

I have a 802.11 G connection in my apartment I think it is a hp business router and I brought my 802.11g DL-524. Any idea if there is any new firmware or whatever to make this work in bridge mode. I can't see why this isn't possible.


----------



## johnwill

There is no new firmware that I've ever heard of for this router to allow it to work in wireless bridge mode.


----------



## M3guy

johnwill said:


> There is no new firmware that I've ever heard of for this router to allow it to work in wireless bridge mode.


Ok John Will. If I programmed one(firmware) and charged 5 dolla for it do you think I could make some money ? heck I would pay five for some of that.


----------



## johnwill

If you can find someone to program it for five bucks, go for it. :wink:


----------



## lonadar

I found the following solution from a kind person on the PC Magazine forums. This allowed me to hook my DI-524 TO my Airport Extreme and access the 'net through the DI-524. (To explain, my stepdaughter's Nintendo DS can't use the Airport unless I cripple it to .11b/.11g-only, while the DI-524 is compatible.)
----

I don't have any direct experience with this type of configuration, but assuming that:


You have at least one computer wired directly to the Airport (or, at least one computer that can establish a wired connection).
The Airport's local IP address is set to 192.168.1.1
You are either not using static IP addressing at all or you know what static IP addresses are currently in use by anything currently connected to the Airport.
It should work without making any changes to the Airport's configuration if you temporarily disconnect the wired computer from the Airport and reconnect it to the LinkSys so you can make the following configuration changes:

Change the LinkSys's local IP address to 192.168.2.1, so that anything that uses DHCP on the LinkSys router (in particular, anything that connects via wireless to the LinkSys) will get an IP address in the 192.168.2.nnn range and, therefore, won't conflict with addresses provided by the Airport's DHCP server (which, by default, should be 192.168.1.nnn).
Reboot the computer and verify that it can reach the LinkSys's configuration page at its new 192.168.2.1 address..
Set its "Internet Connection" type to "Static IP" and choose an available static IP address on the Airport (e.g., 192.168.1.2 if you don't already have anything using static IP addressing).
Shut everything down.
Move the computer's wired connection from the LinkSys back to the Airport.
Light up everything except the LinkSys router.
Connect the WAN port on the LinkSys to one of the ports on the Airport.
Light up the LinkSys and verify that you can reach its configuration page at http://192.168.2.1. (You may have to use a computer that is wired to either the Airport or the LinkSys to do this). Generally speaking, unless all of your connections are wireless, you do not want either router's configuration page to be accessible via wireless. The LinkSys should be able to get its WAN (internet) connection from the Airport automatically.
Set up the wireless connection on the LinkSys as needed so the Nintendo can talk to it via .11g. Once the Nintendo connects to the Linksys via wireless, it should get an IP address in the 192.168.2.nnn range (most likely, 192.168.2.100).


----------

